# San Diego mission beach rentals



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

Where should I rent.

I would prefer not to get a beach cruiser.

Something like a road bike... or ideally.... a cross bike


----------



## Rokh Hard (Nov 25, 2013)

as standard protocol, i have you on my "ignore list" and dont read your messages....but seeing as you are asking for help, and you are in my home town ill bite. :thumbsup:

if in mission beach.....the most common place to rent is hamels, been there for ever....however they only do beach cruisers, so thats out.....searched online and found this place.....looks like they will deliver to you if you have to have a road bike.

The Bike Revolution, Bike Rentals San Diego, California, Jamis Transition Fuji Yeti SE

be careful and enjoy mission/PB.....great weather right now.....but the traffic can take you out.....lots of drinking and driving down there....oh .....wait.....we have texting to replace that now.....be safe!




tednugent said:


> Where should I rent.
> 
> I would prefer not to get a beach cruiser.
> 
> Something like a road bike... or ideally.... a cross bike


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

use PB Drive to head away from the beach. Ride along the Bay in either direction. You can climb Soledad (there are multiple routes). Moment Bikes and SD Bike Rentals are 2 other options


----------

